# como crear luz a base de RF



## redox92 (Mar 8, 2010)

alguien sabe como puedo ocupar algun receptor para crear energia luminosa por favor ayudenme me urge.
no quiero utilizar bateria, necesito que todo funcione con el voltaje de la portadora, pero para esto tengo que amplificar su voltaje que es de 0.2 mV y no se como.
para que me entiendan que sea un receptor de galena utilizado como lampara
por favor ayudenme lo mas antes posible


----------



## Alfgu (Mar 8, 2010)

Pues montate un receptor de galena y pruebas con la emisora que mas poténcia te llegue a la zona donde vivas, pero no creo que saques mas de 1 V, tendrías que tener una antena de unos 40 mts y una buena toma de tierra para pillar la emisora en las debidas condiciones, y date cuenta es es en OM y algunas en OC y no en FM.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Mar 8, 2010)

el problema no es el voltaje, es la intensidad.
aunque tengas 1V (me parece demasiado) el amperaje sera mínimo y no podrás prender nada.

saludos


----------



## tiago (Mar 9, 2010)

redox92 dijo:


> alguien sabe como puedo ocupar algun receptor para crear energia luminosa por favor ayudenme me urge.
> no quiero utilizar bateria, necesito que todo funcione con el voltaje de la portadora, pero para esto tengo que amplificar su voltaje que es de 0.2 mV y no se como.
> para que me entiendan que sea un receptor de galena utilizado como lampara
> por favor ayudenme lo mas antes posible



Como te han comentado, si es que llegas a obtener alguna tensión,muy,dificilmente superaras el voltio, y la tension que consigas no te va a ofrecer ningun tipo de intensidad, en las radios de galena,por este motivo se uitilizan auriculares de alta impedancia,uno de tipo dinamico, absorberia toda la intensidad de la señal y aún estaria muy lejos de su punto de trabajo,imaginate pues, obtener energia luminosa.
Saludos.


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 9, 2010)

redox92: Aqui tienes la maquinita. Los detalles estan en: http://johnkaranja.com/2009/09/03/witricity-means-wireless-electricity-its-here/
Saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio (Mar 9, 2010)

para lo grande que es mejor ponerle una bateria DD


----------



## redox92 (Mar 9, 2010)

hola elosciloscopio, no crees que me ayudaria utiliar transistores para amplificar la tension e intensidad de la portadora? o no funcionaria?

saludos a todos y gracias!!!


----------



## elosciloscopio (Mar 9, 2010)

no serviria, cuando utilizas un amplificador para amplificar una señal, esa potencia extra que adquiere la señal no sale de la nada, el amplificador necesita alimentación 

por ejemplo, si tienes una señal de 1mV y quieres una de 1V y para ello usas un amplificador, neceitas alimentar al propio amplificador con 1V (en la práctica un poco mas debido a la caida de tension de los semiconductores)


saludos


----------



## tiago (Mar 9, 2010)

Ese ejemplo que habeias puesto un poco mas arriba es el clasico "aro de Hertz" a una escala bastante grande,pero eso funciona induciendole una corriente desde un transmisor proximo (La otra bobina)
No tiene ninguna aplicación practica, a pequeña escala sirve para ajustar tanques osciladores de una forma improvisada.La idea de la persona del video está mas cerca de la tecnologia del capitan Nemo que otra cosa (A mi modo de ver) El principio de funcionamiento es el mismo que de un simple transformador, pero propagado de forma diferente, la propagación de la electricidad por inducción se utiliza ya hace muchos años.
Si es eso a lo que te refieres, redox92, quizá no te haya entendido al principio.
Pero lo de obtener el mismo efecto capturando la rf que hay en el ambiente, nada de nada.
Tambien puedes ver como destella un tubo fluorescente,incluso se enciende con cierta intensidad haciendo movimiento de vaiven con él justo delante de una tv crt de al menos 22 pulgadas
Saludos.


----------



## electrodan (Mar 9, 2010)

Te recomiendo leer sobre Termodinámica.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Mar 9, 2010)

tiago dijo:


> Ese ejemplo que habeias puesto un poco mas arriba es el clasico "aro de Hertz" a una escala bastante grande,pero eso funciona induciendole una corriente desde un transmisor proximo (La otra bobina)
> No tiene ninguna aplicación practica, a pequeña escala sirve para ajustar tanques osciladores de una forma improvisada.La idea de la persona del video está mas cerca de la tecnologia del capitan Nemo que otra cosa (A mi modo de ver) El principio de funcionamiento es el mismo que de un simple transformador, pero propagado de forma diferente, la propagación de la electricidad por inducción se utiliza ya hace muchos años.
> Si es eso a lo que te refieres, redox92, quizá no te haya entendido al principio.
> Pero lo de obtener el mismo efecto capturando la rf que hay en el ambiente, nada de nada.
> ...


 
sin contar los miles de vatios que necesitará la primera bobina para poder encender una bombilla en la segunda

saludos


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jul 15, 2010)

wuaa es facil, te recomiendo que con un diodo de germanio y un led (verde, rojo o amarillo, menos blanco porque consume mucho y necesita mas voltaje) los conectes en paralelo (ánodo y ándodo; Cátodo y Cátodo), les sueldas las patillas y *NO SE LAS CORTAS YA QUE SIRVEN DE ANTENA*. Generalmente los diodos led y de germanio traen patillas lo suficientemente largas para que juntas se transformen en verdaderas antenas receptoras.

Como generador de RF, usaremos un celular comun y silvestre, un simple nokia, sony ericcson, lg, etc etc... hasta (creo)que un modem de internet banda ancha por GSM puede servir. Entregan cerca de 1W de potencia, creo que 650mW de potencia irradiada efectiva. 

Acercamos el ''inventillo'' a donde está la antena del celular (que por obviedad está detrás de la pantalla, mejor si es de los celus antiguos con antena externa) y mientras llames a un número cualquiera, o simplemente pongas 111 en tu celu, el LED que pusiste debería parpadear. He hecho este invento ya hace harto tiempo y lo tengo guardado para saber la potencia de rf que irradia mi celular ejejje 



nose para que se complican tanto si se puede hacer maravillas con menos de un watt, miren este video, es lo que hago pero realmente no es mi video. NO USA PILAS! (se venden por separado jijijijiji)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNJVhzOjWgU

Ahora si este si es mi video en donde el cosito funciona y FUNCIONA que es lo mas importante.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_10TRIxzzeU

con esto ya no te puedo ayudar mas, porque es un proyecto muuuuuyyy simple y que funciona. 

saludos ;D


----------



## neosgeneris (Abr 19, 2012)

Saludos,

   Yo también estoy intentando hacer lo mismo, existe forma de aprovechar esta energía para cargar una batería?


----------



## begejo (Abr 29, 2012)

Hola,hay un post con este tema el 31 de Junio del 2011 *¡Quiero ver sus antenas irradiando!*
Saludos


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 30, 2012)

Aaaaaah! viejos recuerdos; si acercan una lampara de gas, ya sea neón, xenón o un tubo fluorescente, éste se ioniza encendiéndose cerca del campo electromagnético de una antena.


----------



## neosgeneris (May 2, 2012)

Gracias Begejo, David ! 

Ando haciendo un multiplicador de tencion con diodos detectores de germanio, a ver que pasa si le pongo un a antena, entiendo que también debo clavar un tubo de cobre en el jardín y usarlo como tierra, saben si tengo otra alternativa? que lo hacen las radios AM?


----------



## djsound (May 2, 2012)

DavidGuetta dijo:


> Aaaaaah! viejos recuerdos; si acercan una lampara de gas, ya sea neón, xenón o un tubo fluorescente, éste se ioniza encendiéndose cerca del campo electromagnético de una antena.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kxDBr98patM



Pero, cuantos watss debe estar generando el transmisor? por que yo he tratado con un tubo de una lamparita de mesa fluorecente, y con el transmisor de 1 watt que construi, y no me da ni un poquito de luz, ni el rastro...!


----------



## begejo (May 2, 2012)

No solo es cuestión de potencia,si no mas bién de intensidad de señal;te explico de otra manera,tu puedes tener irradiando en la antena de un tranmisor (TX) *n *cantidad de potencia,pero si el sistema irradiante se encuentra lejano,la cantidad de  microvolt/m va a ser menor que un TX de menor potencia que esté mas cerca,te sugero que leas los post que anteceden a este.

Saludos


----------



## DavidGuetta (May 2, 2012)

Miren, yo igual lo he echo :3


----------



## begejo (May 2, 2012)

Buen video David,cuando disponga de un tiempo quiero hacer la prueba con un circuito sintonizado a la frcia de alguna estación de OC,pero cerca de una planta transmisora,con un tubo fluorecente de 20 W,deseo revivir la hazaña que efectuó un señor acá en Stgo.en la década del 60 o 70 creo,esto apareció en los periódicos,pero no lo he podido encontrar.
Saludos


----------



## djsound (May 3, 2012)

Yo hago una pregunta técnica, esto sirve como medidor de potencia?, es decir se puede tomar como referencia para medir con que vatiaje esta saliendo por la antena?... lo digo por que con mi transmisor de 3 wtts no he podido hacer encender ni un poquito una bombilla que tengo y es de las mas pequeñas, y ni variandole los trimers de salida de potencia.


----------



## begejo (May 3, 2012)

Ndjsound no es un medidor de potencia,simplemente cuando acercas una ampolleta del tipo fluorecente a la antena se ioniza el fósforo produciendo fosforescencia,prueba con aro de Hertz y una ampolleta de linterna o un led,pero mejor que leas con atención los post anterioresSaludos


----------

